

Jack Daniel’s Sends the Most Polite Cease-and-Desist Letter Ever - p4bl0
https://mashable.com/2012/07/22/jack-daniels-trademark-letter/

======
p4bl0
Actually this has already been discussed here[1], sorry.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4277485>

